# Goats in the cold



## laceyms (Aug 4, 2014)

So, this is the first winter I have owned outdoor animals, I am a complete paranoid newbie. I have a brand new shelter built that has a bed covered in deep hay up off of the ground, and three and a half sides, meaning there is a door that covers over half of the front of the goat shelter, there are two NDs that share this shelter so they easily can keep back out of the elements behind the door. I still find myself wondering if it's enough and the temps are dipping down to negative nine this week and I just need some reassurance that they will be comfortable despite the temps?


----------



## laceyms (Aug 4, 2014)

I feel like I have asked a hundred silly questions on here, I really appreciate everyone who answers and all the great advise I have received  thank you!


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Offer enough hay - roughage keeps the rumen going and a working rumen keeps a goat warm - dry bedding and shelter from wind and the will be ok.

You might see the occasional shivering in the morning when they stand up but I believe that this is due to exposing warmer body parts (legs, belly from lying on the ground) to the colder air and is therefore simply a short adjusting to the cold hitting these parts.

Keep an eye for standing with hunched backs, dropping ears and generally looking miserable.

An offer of warm water or tea after a cold night is often also very appreciated.


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

Does your shelter face the stronger winds? For example, most of our strong winds and blowing snowstorms come out of the southwest. We try and face our doors to the east if we can because that way we block a lot. You could always fasten some kind of tarp hanging down above the door to catch some of the wind.
I serve beet pulp soaked in hot water most nights. Another food to keep those rumens working and producing heat.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Draft-free as possible and free choice hay. We give a little corn on extra cold days--makes the rumen work harder. Rumen working=heat  

They really are hardy animals.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

The problem with mine is the wind is so horrible here. We are at 33 below tonight and maybe more. It is so cold. 
The problem is I had surgery a week ago and I can not go out to the barn yet so the hubby has been taking care of my goats but if I could go out I would bed them down in a nice thick layer of straw. I know it was pretty good but they have been locked in several times and I know the urine smell had to be getting pretty bad as well. Oh this is the wrong time for surgery. The problem is the snow and I can not put my foot down at all and I am on a knee scooter and it is hard to get in the snow. He just dumped the water tank, scrubbed it and filled it again.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We regularly get that cold here too. It's awful. With a 3 sided shelter there will always be some draft. Like someone suggested you can cover the open doorway with a tarp and that should help cut down on some of it. We have goat doors cut into the side of the barn from a couple of the kidding pens so that the goats can go in and out and babies can be acclimated. Hubby found some roofing material (can't remember what it's called) that resembles canvas and we have that covering those openings. Didn't take our girls or their kids long to figure them out! My barn isn't draft free (OLD barn) and the only ones that even get that shelter are the ones kidding. We have totes with doors cut into them for shelters for the "herd". I have a friend in Wyoming that has only 3 sided shelters for her goats. She even kids in those during the winter! 

Lots of straw for bedding, which you already do. Good hay so their rumen is working good. The shelter is dry inside. Sounds to me like you're doing everything you can and what is necessary! :thumbup: Goats are hardier than we sometimes give them credit for. Oh, and the only "silly question" is the one that doesn't get asked so ask away!


----------



## Younger (Oct 6, 2013)

I fully agree. I had surgery in November on my foot and will have the cast on at least 6 more weeks. Its crazy the things we take for granted. I can't get outside as the ground is too uneven. I feel your frustration.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice given.


----------



## laceyms (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone  we have really good quality alfalfa mix hay, and I always offer more than they eat, just to be sure I'm not under feeding. Thankfully as far as wind goes, we live tucked up against a mountain and our house seems to be in a pocket that rarely sees wind at all. During this cold snap it's been completely still. If the winds pick up I'll hang something to block the little opening in the front of the shelter. They haven't been shivering at all that I've noticed (I'm over 41 weeks pregnant though so I haven't spent as much time outside with them as I usually would however). I've been offering some black oil sunflower seeds just because and hadn't thought of corn, but I have it so I'll offer a little of that too  honestly they seem happy and fine, they have excellent coats, good free choice minerals, etc. I guess I just go outside and it feels so cold to me to that I have a hard time convincing my brain that they are ok lol


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

Sounds like you're doing a great job to me! Congratulations on the upcoming birth.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

They make goat blankets to help with a bit more warmth (got mine from Jeffers pet). I use a small goat blanket on my Nigerian Dwarf and dog coats on her kids. I'm in Florida, so they probably don't need them. I just figure a little extra comfort couldn't hurt. I refer to my goats and chickens as "producing pets", so they are kinda spoiled.


----------



## grumpyfarmer (Jan 3, 2015)

Is there a solar means of preventing water from freezing in northern climates? My barn has no electricity and I have to break ice daily throughout winter.


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

You can also put dog houses in the shelter you built. I have 2(one medium and one large) that the goats share when it gets really cold out. The ducks tend to roost on top.
You can sort of see them here. They have a little hay inside. I just try to make sure they aren't too close to my fencing or the goats will push them up to the fences and then jump out.
I have seen people without shelters just have fencing and a few dogloo houses.


----------

